# This is what a good QT tank will do for you!



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

well i have had a QT tank set up just incase i ever had a sick frog. well i bought a group of varib. and sure enough one was looking bad 










so i pulled him and put him in the tank that was seeded with trop springs a few months ago.
and a week later he is looking MUCH better! i figure another 2 weeks and i may pull, but we'll see.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My QT tanks look like crap compared to that, lmao! Nice! Great job nursing the lil' guy back! Congrats!

JBear


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

good work! just out of curiosity - what will you do to get your QT tank ready for next time? it looks like maybe your frog was just malnourished and isn't actually sick so you won't have to worry about anything contagious. but shouldn't we throw out or sterilize any plants, leaf litter, and substrate after anything suspicious inhabits our QT tanks?


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

That looked like a frog suffering from lack of vitamins and calcium. 

I would recommend supplements.

Repashy makes a great one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

did you get a fecal done? Yeah, you'll need to toss everything in the tank unless the fecal comes back clean. and still... fungus or something else may not be caught in the fecal exam


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

DendroRachel said:


> good work! just out of curiosity - what will you do to get your QT tank ready for next time? it looks like maybe your frog was just malnourished and isn't actually sick so you won't have to worry about anything contagious. but shouldn't we throw out or sterilize any plants, leaf litter, and substrate after anything suspicious inhabits our QT tanks?


yes you should (first pic was in the 40 gal the group was put in when i got them, he was pulled to a 5 gal i have set up that has a brom that was left over and jusr some leaf littler and substrate. 



ReptilesEtcetera said:


> That looked like a frog suffering from lack of vitamins and calcium.
> 
> I would recommend supplements.
> 
> ...


yes i am aware of them, i use them, but this was the condition i got the frog in... so just bringing him back



Ben Wehr said:


> did you get a fecal done? Yeah, you'll need to toss everything in the tank unless the fecal comes back clean. and still... fungus or something else may not be caught in the fecal exam


no havent sent a fecal as the frog changed direction over night and i think that it was just a really hungry frog(like ReptilesEtcetera said), but will monitor.


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats, maybe some full tank shots?


----------

